# My big brush haul



## sgr2008 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have been lemming Hakuhodo brushes for a long time before I decided to do something about it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have received my last Hakuhodo order on Monday and wanted to share with you what I had ordered from them so far...

  	I am a Mac brush lover but I needed some other brushes (blending, defining, blush, contouring) and after reading so much on Hakuhodo I started building my collection this year...

  	I will show you some pics, but to summarize, even if I haven't played that much with them for the moment, my favorites so far are :

  	- G5514 and G5515 (these are my best buy, I love Mac 219 but it is a bit too big for very precise and thin application so these two are my favorites of all and they are not very expensive, 14 and 15 usd)
  	- G5523 and G5533 (for the crease, you just don't want to stop putting eyeshadow on as these are so soft !)
  	- B214 (this is huge but I use it for blending and applying the base eyeshadow)
  	- B232 (another fav ... great for blending!)
  	- S103 and S110 (perfect for contour and blush, just what I was looking for in terms of size and product 'quantity' application, I mean it just picks the right amount of product!)
  	- K007 (very impressed with this little eyeliner brush, it is the first time I manage to apply my eyeliner very very thin and wing it out perfectly, well I am not very good with eyeliner anyway... )

  	Some brushes do not have a name or a number and I think it is a shame... so I have a label machine and I put them on myself... it is not so beautiful but it does the trick... they are maybe changing that because recently I have received some with the number and before the same series did not had it).
  	Also I am still looking how to use some of the brushes I have bought, either they do not pick enough product or I am not supposed to use them for that type of application... anyway... overall very very satisfied and happy. I still cannot live without my Mac 239, 217 and 219, and my Sigma F80 love them !!!

  	If you have any question at all please do not hesitate !













  	Mac 219 on the right


----------



## TheClara (Aug 26, 2011)

Many of the brushes looks like something I would need! Where did you order them from?


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheClara said:


> Many of the brushes looks like something I would need! Where did you order them from?



 	Just google Hakuhodo brushes and you will be directed to their site, they deliver international, you may just need to check the customs taxes just in case....
  	I use mostly Mac and these, if you need any picture to compare both please ask...


----------



## cherryyzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Really beautiful brushes <3


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, these look wonderful.  I am a brush fanatic! They really are such a great investment.  I may have to take a look at these.


----------



## anne082 (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats , enjoy your goodies sweetie.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

Those look like they are amazing quality. Great score!


----------

